# Puppy's Teeth Bleeding



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Nina ( 4 month old ) was chewing on her rawhide yesterday and I noticed some blood ( very little ) on the bone. her gums are not red, she does not have bad breath. Is this something I should be concerned about?
She is 16 weeks old. 
Is she losing her baby teeth? 
At what point should I bring her to a vet?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is at the stage where she is losing teeth and new ones are coming in so it is most likely just that...


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

She's at that age now where she's going to start losing baby teeth. Kam had blood everywhere all over toys. I came on here and found an older post pretty much identical to this one and realized that's what was going on. So I didn't think too too much about it. Well a couple days had gone by of this and I found 3 teeth on the floor around the house. I assume she swallowed the rest. As far as taking your puppy to the vet for that I don't think you need to.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I had the same exact question a couple of weeks ago. Sasha was 4 and I was playing with her when I see blood and a tooth fall out. Got pretty scared but everything was ok.

Everything should be fine. I was recommended no to play tug again until she was about 5 months old.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY she is losing puppy teeth! lol You will see a lot more blood and may even find a tooth or two on the floor one day. She will be losing teeth for about a month and it is natural. I do not think I ever had to take a puppy to the vet for teething with the exception of deciduous teeth. That is when the dog is let say 7 months and the baby and adult teeth are still there like doubled. Then you might have to get he baby teeth pulled but that does not happen that often.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Tooth Fairy*

You guys are all so cool. You have no idea how nice it is to be able to come here and have my concerns addressed by nt only knowledgeable people and/or people who have experienced the same thing but really cool people. Honestly, I really love you guys ( and gals ) a lot.


----------

